# Twins signings



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Twins have signed Morneau and Ford to 1 year contracts avoiding arbitration.

Signed Punto to a 2 year contract.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hmmm....wonder why ford. I never really liked lou. Probably cuz he alot faster than me :beer: I guess he is a pretty good defensive backup, but hes getting on in age and i am sure there is a youg buck waiting in the wings to replace him.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

The twins signed matthew lecroy to a one year deal with an invite to spring training. Hopefully he doesn't catch after what happened in Washington.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Mauer signed with the Twins for 4 years!!! :jammin: I heard 33 million. Sweet.
:beer:


----------

